# 48 Whizzer?



## JO BO (Feb 19, 2022)

Restored....what value do you think it holds? What’s wrong wise? Etc sorry all pics presented


----------



## skeezer (Mar 2, 2022)

Hi fin, high compression head is a plus. Can't see much else. Looks like the frame is specially set up for a Whizzer. Welded in motor mounts and clutch spring adjuster mount.

Skeezer


----------

